
Docker at DjangoCon US 2013 - superchink
http://blog.docker.io/2013/09/docker-at-djangocon-us-2013/
======
justinsb
If I have two Docker instances, with a common base image containing e.g.
libc.so, then will those two instances share libc's memory? When Docker moves
from AUFS to BtrFS, will it share the memory there also?

Edit: I ask because the idea of getting 100-1000 instances on a single machine
is attractive, but seems like it might be difficult to achieve in reality...

~~~
MagicWishMonkey
Would docker be well suited for a testing platform? Thinking about maybe using
docker to stand up a database instance that can be instantiated quickly and
blown away after test cases are executed, seems like it would be a perfect use
case for something like docker since manually restoring a db backup for
testing can take several minutes.

~~~
KenCochrane
Yes, it would be perfect for that. In fact people are using it for that today.

Here are some slides showing how eBay does this today with Docker.
[https://speakerdeck.com/teddziuba/docker-at-
ebay](https://speakerdeck.com/teddziuba/docker-at-ebay) there is also a video
available of the talk he gave explaining it at one of the docker hack days. I
don't have the link handy, but I'm sure you could find it.

~~~
golubbe
The video is here: [http://blog.docker.io/2013/08/docker-hack-day-6-lightning-
ta...](http://blog.docker.io/2013/08/docker-hack-day-6-lightning-talks/)

------
loop0
Do you have plans for a 32 bit docker? I would like to try with my django
applications but I have to reinstall my Linux because it's only 32 bit.

